# AEM Cold Air Intake Question



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am the n00b here and thanks for the wealth of info. Seeing that our QR25DE engine is shared with the Sentra SpecV, I would like to know if the AEM cold air intake for the sentra specV would also bolt on to our X-Trail? What I mean is, would the piping route for the CAI for specV also be identical to our x-trail? If it doesn't fit, then I think getting the AEM short ram intake would be my best bet, right?

I am delivering my x-trail next week and I already have a long list of stuff I am getting for the engine. I am excited. :cheers:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I sure hope it fits, since I've been using one for more than a year :cheers:


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

So Terranismo, you are saying that the piping route for the AEM CAI also goes into the side fender hole into the front fender just like it would for the specV? This is good news! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*CAI*

Here is more info previously discussed...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92021


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot! Now I can order with confidence!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It goes exactly through the same fender hole and you will not need to enlarge it. Just remember to keep the "ram air" portion of the stock air box (part that goes from the front grille towards the back of the driver's lamp). That way you still keep the hanger for the hood pole in place when not in use.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New CAI for the Exy*

Hi Guys,

I have just stumbled across THIS CAI that is selling on-line and was wondering if you guys know anything about it?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Don't know anything about it,

but, if you look into other more well known products (I went with an all stainless CAI by HotShot) I ordered the one for the SpecV and it fits like a glove even down to the mounting bracket with rubber grommet:


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*CAI*

Hello,
I bought my CAI from Cosmo Racing. They are a canadian company that imports parts for a couple makes of cars. They happen to sell a CAI for the SPEC V and I can confirm that it fits very nicely. The CAI is very similar to the the AEM and the quality looks good. The piping route is the same, the pipes are mandrel bent and the cone filter is a paper and mesh (like K&N). The best part is that the CAI is only like 140$ can. The only problem I had was that I had to buy 2 feet of vacuum hose because the original hose was to tight a fit for my taste. Since that only costs 4$ and can be found at Canadian tire or any car parts store, it was no biggy for me. The CAI doesn't really give a lot of power but I calculate my fuel consumption and I've noticed a slight decrease in consuption. So it's a cool mod. I just love the sound when you go WOT in a tunnel. VROOOOOWWWP!!

Ryan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Yes, I've seen yours and when I looked at the pics of the COSMO CAI, it looked VERY similar, especially that is being sold in Canada.

Ryan,

Do you have any pics of your set-up? How hard is it to fir this thing in (the cosmo site recommends professional install for some reason)

What is the fuel consumption saving that we're talking about here?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well what do you know ...

Cosmo is canadian? right under my nose...
Sorry for my ignorance.

What material is it made of ? (just curious)

By the way "Ryan" where were you last monday night?


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Valboo, My wife is taking summer university courses and it she needed the car monday. She finishes in a couple of weeks so I WILL be there next time. Besides, the truck wasn't washed so I would of been a little shy .

The Cosmo CAI is made from Aluminium and the joints are made of silicone rubber. The intake comes in red, blue or polished. I have the polished one. The instal is very simple. You will need to remove the front right wheel (drivers side in canada). Then remove the old airbox. 6 bolts later and two beers the instal is done. I did it in about 1 hour but I took my time. I could probably do it in 20 minutes. If anybody wants to have this thing shipped out I can pick up a box since their office is only 10 minutes away (brossard). I could ship it to you guys anywhere in the world (but you pay the shipping of course). I don't have any pics of the setup because I don't know where to host them. I can always send you guys pics via email. The intake looks exactly like Valboo's though. Really it's an exact copy of the AEM intake but for 1/3 the price. The filter isn't pre oiled though so you will need a K&N recharger kit. I'll even include the extra hose you need just in case it is hard for you guys to get. Now if anybody has an OBX header I'd love one!

Ryan


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot somebody asked about the fuel economy. I average about 11.9 to 12.6 l/100 km. The day I installed the Cai, I dropped to about 10.3 l/100 km. It is warmer in Montreal so I've been using the a/c every day so I'm back to about 12.3 l/100 but since the a/c uses about 25% more fuel when on I'm happy. The real reason to buy a CAI is for the wild intake sound. It makes your car sound live a V8 but only under full exeleration (wot). I love it and my wife actually likes it too. If my wife aproves, anybody's wife should aprove (she never reads these forums so I'm ok)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Ryan

Does it really add 7HP as Cosmo claims on their web site?

Also, with the location of the air intake being so low, just where the bumper is (according to the info. on the cosmo web site) would this cause a problem should I take my exy off-road and attempt a water crossing?

The original air intake is at bonnet level, but this one would be far too low for my liking and comfort if this is the case.

As for hosting pics, you can do that using ImageShack.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal, you WILL have water intake problem if you take it offroad and submerge the vehicle up to the level of the filter. AEM produces an air-bypass valve that is connected just before the MAF sensor. When resistance to intake of air is suddenly increased (such as when submerged in water), the bypass valve opens and allows air (albeit not well filtered air) from the engine bay to temporarily enter through there without water going into your engine. You'd be hydro-locked if that happens.. a nice way of saying you need a new engine!

I came across a webpage showing how the bypass valve works. They put a lot on the line (Acura NSX!) just to know it works. Check it out:

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0104scc_tested/index.html


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i think that i am going to get the cold air. it looks simple and i know that it will fit in like a glove because it is a perfect fit. i was browsing on ebay and you can find it there for about $120 can with a $20 shipping charge...i am t6hinking about either getting it from ebay or ordering it striagt from the company website


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

And oh Jalal... I forgot to mention. Theoretically CAI WILL add HP.. though I don't know if it will be 7hp in warmer climates. Someone actually went out to do study this and found out for every 10 degrees F colder the air is, there is about a 1 to 2% boost in power. (Colder air = denser air = more oxygen to burn = more power.) So the CAI would make a lot more sense in colder climates because the difference in engine bay temp and ambient temp will be large. But it will still be helpful in tropical climates like where I am. I would think the difference in engine bay temp to ambient temp would still be at least 20 to 30F. That would mean at least a 3% increase from the published approximate stock 180PS/6,000RPM.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys are baaad.... Reading all your posts, I just bought Cosmo CAI. If i'll need any help, I know where to find it :fluffpol:


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Guys. Finally got my CAI from Cosmo. But it didn't have any installation instructions inside. I wrote Cosmo people, but no reply yet. Can you please help me out with it? 
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Damn! That's quick! I really envy you guys! You can get stuff SOOO quickly! My CAI isn't arriving till after Friday.  

Look this article up. It has everything you'll need to know including removing the resonator box... which we also have. Its an installation in a Spec-V which has the same engine we have.

http://nissanperformancemag.com/may04/specv/

I have a picture of our resonator box. Looking at it, it appears it would be easier to remove by removing the bumper... as was the case when I took this picture when my bumper was being installed. But, if you can get the resonator box out from the fender splash guard like they said in the article, I think that would be easier. Good luck!

I'll be posting pics of my install if I can get it done this weekend. I hope it wouldn't be too big a hassle. From all my readings, it should be fairly straightforward. Most "novices" say it took them approximately an hour.

Here's the pic of my X-trail without its bumper...


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Go through the wheel well by removing the splash guard. Take off the 4 or 5 plastic snaps that hold the splash guard. The bottom resonator is held in place by a bolt. It's not very difficult to do. If you need help PM me and I'll give you my number.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

*Cold Air intake*

Hi, just a wild shoot. Does anyome know if the cold air intake is available in Singapore or do I need to order it from US or Canada? Installation by DIY should not be a problem.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*CAI installed*

I installed my CAI yesterday. My wife took the camera with her so I don't have any pics. But it is as easy as pie! Took around an hour but it was smooth and seamless. The AEM CAI fit right in without modifyling anything on the CAI or on the X. I went through the wheel well without removing the bumper. The resonator has 2 bolts that are easily removed from the wheel well and underneath after removing the splash guard. The engine bay looks a little bigger now without the stock filter in there. Looks pretty neat!

Power is only slightly better in city driving. Might take a few days for the ECU to get used to it. Will see how it is by next week.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how does the AEM sound 
ive ordered one and it should be here next week


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sounds the same at low revs but becomes nice a throaty once you get to 4000 up. I like it!  :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Am waiting for your detailed report on running with the CAI on the highway and the difference it makes to power as well as fuel economy.

Looking forward to hearing from you on this, as am planning to get one soon.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I'll be sure to post it Jalal. Already there is an improvement in acceleration from the HKS drop-in filter. But I also have other improvements that were installed within a day or two of each other so how much of the new gained power came from what will be difficult to say. I'm giving the ECU a few more days to acclimatize to the changes. Then I'll know about mileage and really know about change in performance.

Looking at what you had to do for your side mirror LED's, I would have to say the CAI installataion will be easy for you. 

Here are some pics just taken. Note also the new APEXi grounding kit to the right of the CAI. It has help stablize my electrical equipment. In the past I'd have a slight drop in volume with my stereo system when I'd turn on my HID lights. That's now gone! :thumbup: Nice when things do what they're supposed to.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That looks great Tim and perfectly colour-matched 

I will need however to buy the by-pass valve with the CAI and was wondering if AEM sell it. (edit) just saw your link in the nology thread and noticed that AEM does sell the valve which is great. The AEM CAI is overpriced in that web site however.

I would still love to take my exy off-road and don't want the CAI to restrict me from doing so 

Just a question: Why didn't you remove the stock air-intake (the black plastic tube) to make more room in the engine bay? Is it doing anything at the moment?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> That looks great Tim and perfectly colour-matched


Thanks Jalal! Glad you like it.  



aussietrail said:


> I will need however to buy the by-pass valve with the CAI and was wondering if AEM sell it.


Yes AEM does sell a bypass valve. BUT!!... the instructions for the CAI for the Spec V does say that there isn't enough room to attach the bypass valve. I am unsure whether that also applies to the X. I still don't have it since it was out of stock. That might prevent you from getting yours, Jalal.



aussietrail said:


> (edit) just saw your link in the nology thread and noticed that AEM does sell the valve which is great. The AEM CAI is overpriced in that web site however.


Really? Well, he took some more off the price. I went to a few sites and his price seemed competitive. Oh well.. I already bought it so I'm not going to go around looking at prices anymore. I might feel too bad. 



aussietrail said:


> I would still love to take my exy off-road and don't want the CAI to restrict me from doing so


Well, hope we can install the air bypass valve then. I'd like to have that, too since heavy rains here can lead to flooding.



aussietrail said:


> Just a question: Why didn't you remove the stock air-intake (the black plastic tube) to make more room in the engine bay? Is it doing anything at the moment?


Because the metal rod that props the hood up when its open needs to snap into its place on that intake tube. If I can move it someplace else, I will. I haven't had time to do so. 

Hope this is helpful Jalal!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Yes AEM does sell a bypass valve. BUT!!... the instructions for the CAI for the Spec V does say that there isn't enough room to attach the bypass valve. I am unsure whether that also applies to the X. I still don't have it since it was out of stock. That might prevent you from getting yours, Jalal.


I'm not in a hurry to get it, so am sure by the time I decide to buy one there'll be plenty in stock  The by-pass valve is VERY important to me and if it doesn't fit our exy, I wont go with the CAI at all.




> Really? Well, he took some more off the price. I went to a few sites and his price seemed competitive. Oh well.. I already bought it so I'm not going to go around looking at prices anymore. I might feel too bad.


Tim, don't feel bad at all. I stuffed-up big time when I compared the price of the AEM CAI to the Cosmo one..sorry to confuse you 




> Because the metal rod that props the hood up when its open needs to snap into its place on that intake tube. If I can move it someplace else, I will. I haven't had time to do so.


That's a valid reason, but can be looked at  



> Hope this is helpful Jalal!


That WAS very helpfull indeed Tim, thanks a million.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*CAI: 10 days after...*

Well its been more than a week since the CAI was installed. There DEFINITELY is an increase in power, particularly on the highway. The engine seems much more responsive. Now, I'm actually thinking I might be wearing my brake pads thin... cause I find myself braking much more often and much harder. I know now why people with souped up engines need more powerful braking. 

Fuel economy is not much different though. I've now gone through one full tank and I'm halfway through the next one. The first tank was spot on the same as previous. It doesn't seem like this one will be different. But if it is, I'll be sure to post it.

In the end the mod seems great for additional power. But it doesn't seem to do anything for fuel economy.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

If your driving the car harder and using the same amount of fuel then you are actually getting better fuel economy. I'm also having a hard time going easy on the gas. The sound a wide open throttle is intoxicating. It scares small children and the elderly too.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That's the thing... I don't think I'm stepping on the gas all that harder... though I think it's possible. Yes, the sound of WOT turns heads alright.  And I like it, too!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> That's the thing... I don't think I'm stepping on the gas all that harder... though I think it's possible. Yes, the sound of WOT turns heads alright.  And I like it, too!


 Yeah when u buy the CAI does it come with a filter??? or u'd have to buy one yourself...if so whats the size??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

They come with a filter which is matched to the size of the CAI tubing used.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Is the CAI filter re-usable and washable like the K&N, or do I have to keep replacing it?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Filter Life Span*

This is taken from AEM's website... I've highlighted the pertinent sentence. 

"AEM manufactures its air filter elements. Our four-layer cotton-gauze filter elements deliver superior filtration and feature an integral air horn for improved flow. A special molding process and urethane body ensure that your *AEM filter element lasts for the life of your vehicle* (when maintained properly and cleaned using AEM's Filter Cleaning System)."


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Tim. That certainly answered my question. :thumbup:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Follow-up*

Fuel efficiency is still the same. Power is still there. So overall I think it's a plus to have the CAI. 

Just an update!


----------

